# Heartbroken...



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 2, 2006)

In a previous thread I had asked you girls to advise me on a bad relationship, and I finally got out of it. Unfortunately I am still terribly sad over the entire ordeal. On top of dealing with a breakup tonight, my cat had a stroke and died. I am pretty torn up, and I can't seem to stop the tears...everyone on this forum has always been so nice, I guess I'm kind of just hoping for some support here to make things a little easier.


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 2, 2006)

Everyone here supports you ane wishes you the best.

Things will get better


----------



## buttercup972 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am so sorry you are having a difficult time right now




as time goes on you will eventually feel better...hopefully sooner then later


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm here for ya! Don't worry, things will get better!


----------



## dmolinet (Sep 2, 2006)

I've gone through a few times of serious depression when I really felt hopeless, like I'd never be happy again. I'm talking REALLY depressed. But, except in cases where there is a seriuos mental illness, things really do get better.

One day, you're going to wonder why you were so messed up over these things. Even your cat. My 14yo American Bulldog(the greatest,smartest dog ever) had to be put down in January-----we still have so many wonderful memories of her that we know she's still with us.

I don't know that time really heals all, but it certainly makes it hurt less.

I had a horrible breakup at 20---thought I'd never find anyone else. Two years later, I met the greatest guy ever. Our 26th anniversary will be on Valentine's Day. Thank goodness I broke up with that loser way back then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with dmolinet. I had a break up that I thought I just wanted to die! I hurt from head to toe! But, I finally found the strength through family and friends and made it through.

I met my husband and I have the best relationship ever! I would go through that pain all over again, to have my husband. We have been together 12 years.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

sorry, i hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Midgard (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm really sorry for you! Hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Hang in there, hun. **hugsssssssssssssssss**


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 2, 2006)

Honey, hang in there things won't always be bad. You will soon realize as time goes by that he wasn't worth it and you were better off without him. Take this time to get out and do something you really enjoy. Go out with the girls, go shopping, something to get your mind off of things. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 2, 2006)

I am so sorry you're hurting right now. Boyfriends come and go but I think it's sometimes even harder to lose an animal.

I'll be thinking about you and hoping that things look up for you. Much love..


----------



## pieced (Sep 2, 2006)

It's good that the "bad" relationship had ended, now focus on you, take sometime to connect with friends and family, and do things you enjoy, the pain gets better and better everyday, Promise. Hang in there.



...


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 3, 2006)

I am so soory for your loss. I hope you feel better and I pray you get better =) Just hang in there and keep your head up. Its okay to cry. God is with you.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 3, 2006)

wishing you all the best in these dark hours hun.

hang in there and be strong. hugs and kisses.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We are all here for you. *hugs*


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Aww, I am sorry you are hurting, breakups are never easy. I am sorry to hear of your cat too. I knew a guy whose gf dumped him after 5 years, and then his dog got shot and died. He was a mess. It's hard enough to deal with one thing at a time. You can always post here, we are all a caring bunch of people. Hugs go out to you, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. It sounds like your poor heart has been through a lot lately. Yeah, and the relationship thing sucks, too. We've all been there and although we can relate, we all cope with it a little differently. What saved me was the fact that I lived close to Nature when my proverbial s**t hit the fan. I was lucky enough to be able to just go out into the mountains and woods and find some modicum of peace, solace and sanity there. Is there somewhere you can go/something you can do to give yourself a little comfort right now?


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm sorry you're going through such a hard time right now. It seems like when it rains, it pours huh? I hope things get better for you soon. Breakups are hard, but with each day it gets a little easier. I have found the best way to get over something like that is to go out with friends and try my best to have fun, even when I feel like crap. Because most of the time, by the end of the night I AM actually having fun. And you never know, maybe you'll meet someone new!



I am so sorry to hear about your cat. My dog is like my baby, so I can relate to how you feel. I wish you all the best, and I hope things turn around for you very quickly.


----------



## Annia (Sep 5, 2006)

Aww, I am sooo sorry. =(

*hugs*


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 5, 2006)

Girls, I can't thank you all enough for being so supportive, it really is helpful.

I think the hardest part has been making sure he cannot contact me in any form. I've made that mistake with past breakups, and they always seem to be able to talk their way back in if I let them. Not this time though, and actually, I'm feeling quite good about everything. I even had a moment of glee when I realized I was single in the car the other day, lol.

Anyway, from here on out it is on to better and brighter things - no more dating guys who treat girls like crap.

*Hugs to you all for being so great!!*


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 6, 2006)

Awwww, sweetie! I'm so sorry to hear that about your cat! I recently lost my cat as well, except he supposedly had a heat stroke. That aside, I'm sorry you're going through all of this grief at once! Everything will get better soon, I can promise you that much! God doesn't give us more than we can handle, and I don't think he's giving you too much now. It might seem it, but it's not! We're most definitely here for you whenever you need someone(s) to talk to!


----------



## Maja (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry..... Hang in there. We're all here for you! (hugs)


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 7, 2006)

I was in a three year relatinship and that was the worse relationship ever. After we broke up I thought I will never get over it I was sufering pretty badly and then I found out he moved with another girl and it hurt even more. Now I am with the most wonderful guy ever and for the year and two month we have been together he never made me cry or suffer. No we are engaged and getting married soon, so don 't worry it will happen to you too. Pain will go away.

I am sorry to hear about the cat because I know how it feels to loose a cat I actually lost two of them and trust pain will go eventually and you will see the light in the end of the tunnel.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 10, 2006)

my cat got bitten an ddied on the same day that my husband told me he was moving and never wanted to see me again.

I was an absolute mess, our cat was so smart that he ran from cars and feared them. i thought we'd have him forever and he wound up being killed by the bite of another animal. we rushed him to the emergency vet but he expired the next day. I miss my Vinny-cat.





I don't know what to say except that you are better off if you had to dump a loser. I am still with the husband who did indeed move away....&amp; I don't know why I don't have the strength to just leave him or make him stay away forever. He still says he loves me but he doesn't show it anymore, he won't pay his bills and only parties his money away in spite of having a promising start in a good carreer..and on top of all that if he gets upset enough he will f**ing beat on me.

I feel you on the loss of your pet, I was a wreck when our clever kitty was killed. I hope you feel better soon...and in my usual self depricating way I can only say "hey at least you aren't like...me."




f**k it.


----------



## lolamae (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sorry! It is really hard when your break up with someone, but you KNOW its for the better. Just post on MuT when you are sad! *hugs*


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Sep 13, 2006)

Ugh - how to get past the stage where he is trying to get back together with me again - giving me all these reasons, saying all these things (I tried blocking him on messengers, email, and deleting him off my phone, but he has still been able to leave me voicemails and see me while I've been getting stuff out of the apt). It has left me in a total stage of confusion where I wonder if he's right, and if I do still love him, and if it can still work. I know everyone will feel obliterated if I go back to him after everything, but I still can't help but wonder...is it just because I miss the comfort of it all, and not actually him?

Then there is this new guy I found out as of late that likes me, but I refuse to do anything in such a state of confusion, especially when my ex wants me back...


----------

